# Online episodes?



## Swanman (Jan 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows when Axemen season 3 episodes will start being available online? I watched all of last season at history.com, but as for now, they do not have the new episode on their site. I do not get any tv at my house thanks to the digital conversion and I am refusing to pay for tv for now. It is amazing what you can keep up with online. I haven't missed any of my favorite new shows and I don't want axemen to be an exception.


----------



## trugertha (Jan 15, 2010)

http://fastpasstv.com/tv/ax-men/

there you be just got up today!


----------



## stihlcountry (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I,ve been wondering how to get that online myself. This way I can watch it in the shop.


----------



## Huskyman4k (Jan 21, 2010)

great link thanks, slow on my laptop but I can, pause & let it catch up


----------



## IcePick (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I don't really like this show, but I'm home with my sick daughter today, and was wondering why the above link has not updated the last two episodes? Anyone know any other places to watch them online?


----------

